# Mosel Touring - some recommendations please?



## MrWez

I'm thinking of touring in the Mosel the year after next.

I can't stand driving any distance in this country so I'm thinking of doing the Newhaven-Dieppe crossing to cut down my travelling time this side of the water and maximise my travelling in the continent where it's much easier.

I'm after some advice about a suitable route from Dieppe towards the Mosel. I need to keep the travelling down to less than three hours a day to placate bored teenagers. 

I don't need specifics (part of the fun during the winter months is the planning so I'm looking forward to that bit), more a general guide as to interesting routes with plenty of options for places to stay (campsites and municipals - my teenagers would not be happy with Aire type camping).

What do you recommend?

MrWez


----------



## TerryL

Personally, from Hampshire, I would have thought there would be less driving using Dover-Calais, but of course it's all down to personal choice.

Depends what your teenagers (and you!) like. How about from Dieppe down to Paris (for you and Mrs Wez) then include Disneyland for the kids. Then Reims for champagne, across to Luxembourg and The Ardennes to join the Mosel at Trier.

Just follow river to Koblenz and then you're on the Rhine.

Plenty of municipals in France if you don't like Aires although many of them are in interesting places - get All the Aires France from Vicarious.


----------



## Stanner

I'd go Dieppe - Amiens - Charleville Mezieres - Arlon - Luxembourg (city) - Remich and then travel down the Moselle through Trier/Berncastel Kues/Cochem etc. to Koblenz.


----------



## Stanner

TerryL said:


> Personally, from Hampshire, I would have thought there would be less driving using Dover-Calais, but of course it's all down to personal choice.


I think it was less driving "in the UK". And after my recent experience of Dover I'll use anywhere else in future.


----------



## MrWez

TerryL said:


> Personally, from Hampshire, I would have thought there would be less driving using Dover-Calais, but of course it's all down to personal choice.


Nah! It takes about 4 hours to get up to Dover from here, less than a couple to get to Newhaven and only a couple of hours on the crossing, I'd rather spend the extra time driving in the continent (and feeling like I was on holiday sooner) rather than faffing around getting to Dover.



TerryL said:


> Depends what your teenagers (and you!) like. How about from Dieppe down to Paris (for you and Mrs Wez) then include Disneyland for the kids. Then Reims for champagne, across to Luxembourg and The Ardennes to join the Mosel at Trier.


I was thinking Parc Asterix for the youth - much better value than Disneyland. I've been to Riems with work, lovely place with a stunning cathedral, I was definitely thinking of including it in the itinerary. MrsWez has got it into her head that she wants to go into Luxembourg (been there - it was OK but it was only overnight and I probably didn't see the better parts that the country has to offer).



TerryL said:


> Just follow river to Koblenz and then you're on the Rhine.


I like the sound of that.



TerryL said:


> Plenty of municipals in France if you don't like Aires although many of them are in interesting places - get All the Aires France from Vicarious.


Personally, I don't mind Aires but the kids don't like them - not enough to keep them interested, municipals are a good compromise, they'd prefer campsites so I have to be able to offer some of those to sweeten the pill.

MrWez


----------



## MrWez

Stanner said:


> I'd go Dieppe - Amiens - Charleville Mezieres - Arlon - Luxembourg (city) - Remich and then travel down the Moselle through Trier/Berncastel Kues/Cochem etc. to Koblenz.


Sounds good too - plenty of history and scenery.

MrWez


----------



## MrWez

Stanner said:


> TerryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, from Hampshire, I would have thought there would be less driving using Dover-Calais, but of course it's all down to personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was less driving "in the UK". And after my recent experience of Dover I'll use anywhere else in future.
Click to expand...

You hit the nail on the head. It may save me money in the crossing going via Dover but I'd rather spend a bit more and than waste my time driving in this country when I could be driving in the continent.

MrWez


----------



## Stanner

MrWez said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go Dieppe - Amiens - Charleville Mezieres - Arlon - Luxembourg (city) - Remich and then travel down the Moselle through Trier/Berncastel Kues/Cochem etc. to Koblenz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good too - plenty of history and scenery.
> 
> MrWez
Click to expand...

Very good Aire in Arlon (it would make a good second or third night) that has free water and leccy. We used it a week or so ago. The aire in Charleville Mezieres is next to what looks like an excellent campsite that is a short walk from the centre of town.


----------



## barryd

If they dont like Aires then the Mosel might be a bit of a dissapointment as its just wall to wall Stellplatz along the river. There are a few campsites but they just look like the Stellplatz just more expensive.

If they get bored easily they will soon get bored of the Mosel. Not much to do really except sit and watch the river traffic go by. We started this years tour there. Some pics and info on our blog. www.hankthetank.co.uk

Its ok but when we got to Switzerland we did wonder why we bothered with Germany.


----------



## Zebedee

I'd agree with Barry.

We enjoyed the Mosel (twice) but we are boring old wrinklies . . . the kids would find it one long yawn I think, and if they are rebellious it won't do a lot for the family holiday!!

There are other areas of Germany with more to offer the youngsters, and the oldies as well. Have a look at a few websites like this http://www.romantic-germany.info/

Dave


----------



## iconnor

We went down the Mosel last summer and thoroughly enjoyed it, however children will probably be bored.
We stopped in Verdun on the way (small detour) and that is wll worth seeing.


----------



## barryd

Zebedee said:


> I'd agree with Barry.
> 
> We enjoyed the Mosel (twice) but we are boring old wrinklies . . . the kids would find it one long yawn I think, and if they are rebellious it won't do a lot for the family holiday!!
> 
> There are other areas of Germany with more to offer the youngsters, and the oldies as well. Have a look at a few websites like this http://www.romantic-germany.info/
> 
> Dave


Plenty going on in the Black Forest as well, lakes, mountains, activities, worlds largest Cuckoo clock!


----------



## provencal

*Ferry Discount*

Don't know whether you qualify but over 60's get 20% discount on the Newhaven route. It applies only if you book by phone or at the ports.
There's also the Frequent Traveller points.

Brian


----------



## adonisito

Hmm, I have to say we planned on "doing" the Mosel in 2 weeks last Summer, it actually took 3 days! I suppose it depends on your taste, and the scenery is undeniably attractive, but we are happier in France, where we make sure we have access to swimming, easy wild camping and fishing, German fishing rules are odd to say the least !

We actually preferred the Rhine I think and lower down towards the Black Forest, there's a good stellplatz at Wangen, a very interesting town, equally we enjoyed Lake Constance and Lake Titisee.


----------



## barryd

adonisito said:


> we enjoyed Lake Constance and Lake Titisee.


Now there is a place. Lake Titisee. I first went there with my parents in the 80's when I was 15. I met a local girl there and we took off into the forest with a stack of cheap German wine and built a tree house! Happy days. I flipping loved it and returned in 2009 and this year in the van. Never found the girl though.

Plenty to do, a smashing lake for swimming in as well as a new huge indoor centre parks type pool complex nearyby. Great walking and biking in the hills. Its a little touristy and chocolate boxy but we love it.

Smashing Stellplatz outside one of the main lake side campsites £12 euros including use of the site facilities.

Lake Constance I agree is great but the German side is better than the Swiss and a trip to the Rhine falls is a must.


----------



## bellabee

Germany's a great place for a family holiday. We've had many of them there - but as has been said, if you want to amuse kids, the Mosel is probably not the place for you. We've travelled extensively in Germany and love it, but I'd say the Mosel is probably one of our least favourite bits. We find it monotonous. OK for a stopover on the way to somewhere else. We've had excellent family holidays in the Black Forest, Bavaria and at Bodensee.


----------



## MrWez

*Re: Ferry Discount*



provencal said:


> Don't know whether you qualify but over 60's get 20% discount on the Newhaven route. It applies only if you book by phone or at the ports.
> There's also the Frequent Traveller points.
> 
> Brian


No, I've got quite a while to go before I qualify for the over 60 discount (although some days I definitely feel as though I'm there already).

Interested in the frequent travellers discount though, I shall have to investigate that!

Looks like the Mosel may have to wait until my youngest has gone to uni...

...oh well, there's always the Black Forest to think about. So what would be the best way of getting down to there from Dieppe then?

MrWez


----------



## bellabee

Can't help with the route, but if you're going to the Black Forest, Europapark Rust, north of Freiburg is a large theme park. Don't know what it's like these days, but our son used to enjoy it when he was a teenager. It's also worth looking out for signs to 'Sommerrodelbahn'. These are dry tabogan runs and great fun with teenagers.
You'll have a fab time. Enjoy!


----------



## MrWez

bellabee said:


> Can't help with the route, but if you're going to the Black Forest, Europapark Rust, north of Freiburg is a large theme park. Don't know what it's like these days, but our son used to enjoy it when he was a teenager. It's also worth looking out for signs to 'Sommerrodelbahn'. These are dry tabogan runs and great fun with teenagers.
> You'll have a fab time. Enjoy!


Thanks for the tip, looks like I'm gonna have to do a bit more research!

MrWez


----------

